# Perflib_Perfdata_1f8.dat



## sekseafroggy (Aug 16, 2005)

does anyone know what this Perflib_Perfdata_1f8.dat is its new in my system 32 folder??????? it arrived after i got a virus called mousebm.exe i tried to remove mousebm it in safe mode 3 times but no luck until i denied it access in zone alarm


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

have you tried scanning your system with spybot and adware SE? if not and you dont have these programs, check out www.majorgeeks.com and download both programs.

then install both spybot and adware SE, update them, and then scan your computer with both programs. good luck


----------

